# Geo Redhead Megasema or Redhead Tapajos



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Is there a difference between these species or are they one in the same? Couldn't find much information on it after searching.

Thanks,


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

_Geophagus megasema _is a different species from Geophagus sp. "Red Head Tapajos".

I have never heard of Geophagus Red Head Megasema but it sounds like a corrupted common name and is probably being used incorrectly. _Geophagus megasema _is a valid species name and this species does not have a red head. They also come from different river systems.

Geophagus sp. Red Head Tapajos has not been scientifically described yet.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

I was wonder that because I saw Geophagus megasema being sold on a website as Geophagus Red Head Megasema.

Thanks,


----------

